# (really) cheap Nikon Film SLR



## Trevor Weaver (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm trying to get into film photography I was originally going to get a pentax k1000, but my friend told me that if I get a nikon camera that he will let me borrow any of his lenses that I want (this was an offer I could not refuse) So now I need your help.

I'm looking for a cheap, fully manual, mechanical, SLR Nikon Camera, that takes the Nikon F-mount lenses. my budget is about $100 for a body+ lens but I'd prefer under $75. I basically want a bottom of the bin camera, no extra features, just barebones.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 21, 2008)

The Nikormatt is pretty bare bones.  Not sure if they're bare-bones cheap (Nikon seems to hold its value) but might be worth a look.


----------



## compur (Mar 21, 2008)

You didn't say if your friend's lenses have non-AI, AI, AIS or AF mounts and 
your choice may depend on that because some mounts won't couple
correctly with the meters on some Nikon models.

You should be able to find a Nikkormat or FM/FE body for about that price.
Just check it out before you buy.  Make sure meter is working (they usually 
are if the camera looks in decent shape).

The earliest Nikkormats (FT, FTN, etc.) used the PX625 mercury battery
so you'd have to use the Wein MRB625 now.  

The later Nikkormats (EL, ELM, etc) use the PX25 battery which is common
and easy to find.  These are wonderful, rugged cameras.

The FM/FE Nikons use the very common LR44 type cells.

Also:  Nikon N2020 (AF) and N2000 (MF) are very good cameras available
for peanuts.  These use AA/AAA batteries.


----------



## ann (Mar 21, 2008)

after you check which mount you can use, check out KEH for used cameras they are a very good place to buy used equipment.


----------



## Early (Mar 22, 2008)

compur said:


> Also:  Nikon N2020 (AF) and N2000 (MF) are very good cameras available
> for peanuts.  These use AA/AAA batteries.


Good choice, and very cheap on Ebay.  I had a 2020, and it seemed very durable for the money.  A good knock around camera.


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 22, 2008)

And a note on the prices of a good Nikon SLR.  Nikon is the Rolls Royce of the 35mm SLR.  You're gonna pay a little for a body and a lens.  So don't sell yourself cheap.  If you want to find a good dependable Chevy, perhaps, I would suggest a Minolta X or SR series camera that takes MC/MD mount lenses.  You can get something in your budget from eBay.


----------



## Trevor Weaver (Mar 22, 2008)

compur said:


> You didn't say if your friend's lenses have non-AI, AI, AIS or AF mounts and
> your choice may depend on that because some mounts won't couple
> correctly with the meters on some Nikon models.
> 
> ...




He uses AI lenses. I'd also like to add that I'd even take an off brand / 3rd party camera, so long as it accepts the nikon f mount lenses. I'm not really a name brand guy, I'm just accepting offers that are given to me. Thats why I'm opting for nikon.


----------



## selmerdave (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd say this, if you can up your budget very slightly most of the great Nikon film bodies are available for that price.  I'm talking <$200 typically for bodies such as FE2, F2, FM2n (sometimes).  You won't get a lens usually for that price, but sometimes you might.  I got my FM2n with a 50/1.4 for $75 last year, but I know I was lucky.

Dave


----------



## compur (Mar 22, 2008)

Trevor Weaver said:


> He uses AI lenses.



OK, all the Nikon models I mentioned above will work with AI lenses. 



> I'd also like to add that I'd even take an off brand / 3rd party camera, so long as it accepts the nikon f mount lenses. I'm not really a name brand guy, I'm just accepting offers that are given to me. Thats why I'm opting for nikon.


The only non-Nikon camera that will accept Nikon lenses is a Russian-made
clone that I wouldn't recommend and would be difficult to find anyway.

All the Nikon models I mentioned should easily fit into the budget you mentioned.
Serviceable bodies in this group often sell on eBay or at camera shows for
around $50-$75.  The most recent of this group would be the N2000 and
N2020 and would be my top recommendations as they can often be found
in near mint condition and probably have the best meters of the group.
These are rugged cameras with built-in motor drive.  The N2020
has the added feature of auto-focus should you come across an AF lens
but it still works well with manual-focus lenses.

And, as was mentioned by another poster, the FE2 and FM2 models would 
be good choices too but they usually cost more.


----------



## airgunr (Mar 22, 2008)

My choices would be 

FM2n
FE2
FA 

In that order.


----------



## Trevor Weaver (Mar 23, 2008)

What do you guys think of the FM-10? I know it's just a rebranded cosina, and it's not completely metal, but from what I've read it gets decent reviews... I can also get a body for less than $35 Its quality may not be the best, but I don't plan to use this as my permanent body.


----------



## compur (Mar 23, 2008)

Just don't take it out on a windy day.  It might blow away.


----------



## monkeykoder (Mar 23, 2008)

Trevor Weaver said:


> What do you guys think of the FM-10? I know it's just a rebranded cosina, and it's not completely metal, but from what I've read it gets decent reviews... I can also get a body for less than $35 Its quality may not be the best, but I don't plan to use this as my permanent body.



It is a great little camera if you're good about not dropping stuff.  I guess I shouldn't be talking I've only run about 10 rolls through mine but my dad was happy with it before me.


----------



## Trevor Weaver (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you all for the replies. I'm more looking into a mechanical slr, so I'll probably look for a FM or something similar.

EDIT: Thanks everyone! I found a Nikon FM + 3 lenses for $100


----------

